# Diamond puppy food



## Inkedup22 (Jan 2, 2016)

So we took miss karma to the vet today for her puppy shots and deworming. We had her on puppy chow which is low grade. We bought her diamond puppy. Going to ease her on to that. I read good reviews a few mixed. What's everyone thoughts on it? Also vet made a statement about feeding her green beans and carrots. Does she mean litterally or is there a treat carrot flavored? Also karma was healthy as an ox they said and she will be about 70-75 lbs


----------



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

I feed my dogs Diamond Extreme Athlete and haven't had any problems. I also give them carrots, bananas, apples and pure pumpkin every once in a while.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

*apples minus the core (seeds)
i hope.


----------



## Draco88543 (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I slice the apples for them


----------



## lovemybluegal (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm gonna start that with my puppy too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

I've had good results with the Diamond products but it seems a lot of people don't like it.

I am always mixing stuff in with it -- raw meats, table scraps, anything they like but they aren't into the veges and fruits. If your dog likes them give them to him. But you can't beat good meat/meat scraps or even a good-quality canned food mixed into the kibble and I always make mine wet.


----------



## Inkedup22 (Jan 2, 2016)

When you guys say "meat" what kind do you mean? And her only being 12 weeks is she ready for that?


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Blossom01 said:


> I've had good results with the Diamond products but it seems a lot of people don't like it.
> 
> I am always mixing stuff in with it -- raw meats, table scraps, anything they like but they aren't into the veges and fruits. If your dog likes them give them to him. But you can't beat good meat/meat scraps or even a good-quality canned food mixed into the kibble and I always make mine wet.


a wet meal isn't bad once in a while. on a strictly wet diet, a dogs' teeth will soften over time and possibly break in later years.
make sure they have chew toys / bones / antlers that strengthen their tooth enamel.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

JoKealoha said:


> a wet meal isn't bad once in a while. on a strictly wet diet, a dogs' teeth will soften over time and possibly break in later years.
> make sure they have chew toys / bones / antlers that strengthen their tooth enamel.


Yeah they get a big marrow bone about once a month.
But, it's funny my dogs (4 of them) all get the same diet and have for many years. Some are 10 years old and have never had their teeth cleaned and they are as white as can be and 1 has teeth that get yucky and need to be cleaned every year. Sometimes I think it's more genetic (hardness of enamel? quality of saliva?) than anything. My dogs almost always get wet food and I'm not so sure that has much to do with teeth staying in good shape.


----------



## Blossom01 (Nov 8, 2014)

Inkedup22 said:


> When you guys say "meat" what kind do you mean? And her only being 12 weeks is she ready for that?


Raw burger, liver and any leftover fat/meat scraps. And yes, at 12 weeks she can eat anything an adult can -- always in moderation and I like to chop it up and mix it into kibble with warm water so it makes an appetizing mush. I think dry food day after day is not so appetizing. I DO like them to eat just dry food once in a while because I believe they should learn to eat all kinds of stuff


----------

